# 4th July Golders Green counter-demonstration against anti-semites



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2015)

Apologies if there's already a thread or something on this, couldn't see one. 

There seem to be various different putative organisers, and they are all on Facebook, which I don't do. What's the most reliable source of information on how to participate? Anyone here planning on being involved?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2015)

could you perhaps expand on what you're talking about


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2015)

Some people calling themselves the New Dawn party are organising a protest against the "Jewification" of Golders Green.

https://endzog.word  press.com/2015/05/22/support-protest-against-jewish-occupation-of-britain-saturday-4-july-golders-green-london/

Other people are planning to demonstrate against the protest.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/jun/08/london-golders-green-neo-nazi-new-dawn-party

I get the impression that there are both anti-Zionist and anti-anti-Zionist factions within the anti-anti-semite camps, and that this is a complicating factor in the counter-demonstration's planning and messaging.


----------



## tim (Jun 27, 2015)

Why the direct link to the antisemitic site?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2015)

tim said:


> Why the direct link to the antisemitic site?



Why not? It gives a fairly good summary of the aims and objectives of the event, and seemed to be the closest thing available to an official site.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Why not? It gives a fairly good summary of the aims and objectives of the event, and seemed to be the closest thing available to an official site.


you've been here long enough to know we break links to far-right sites. so why haven't you broken the link?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 27, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've been here long enough to know we break links to far-right sites. so why haven't you broken the link?



I thought that this was solely an issue with large community sites like Stormfront, capable of unleashing an army of trolls.

Happy to break the link, though, of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 27, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I thought that this was solely an issue with large community sites like Stormfront, capable of unleashing an army of trolls.
> 
> Happy to break the link, though, of course.


go on then


----------



## Fingers (Jun 27, 2015)

Joshua Bonehill was nicked in Yeovil early yesterday morning and has spent the weekend in police cells somewhere in central London.

I would not imagine that they would drag him all the way to London if they were not going to screw him.

He is likely to appear before magistrates on Monday morning and there is a high chance that he will be remanded (he is already under a suspended sentence).

http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/138450/police-make-arrest-over-hate-blog-post

magistrates can hand out six months if he is found guilty, if it gets passed to Crown Court the maximum penalty is seven years so i think it is safe to say he will not be attending this demo.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 28, 2015)

I thought this had been cancelled.

Definitely up for going along to tell these cunts to fuck off.

PM me if anyone interested. I live close to GG.

Where's LiamO when you need him????


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 28, 2015)

There's a report up on the UK section of RT about this . An elderly holocaust survivor claims he was door stepped by scum handing out leaflets for the scum , and handed a Star of David with the slogan " Jews go home " on it . As well as being asked aload of sarky questions . By any standards this is pretty outrageous stuff . There should be a robust response to it, IMHO .


----------



## tony.c (Jun 28, 2015)

Casually Red said:


> An elderly holocaust survivor claims he was door stepped by scum handing out leaflets for the scum , and handed a Star of David with the slogan " Jews go home " on it .


Originally reported in the Jewish Chronicle: http://www.thejc.com/node/138330


----------



## Mr Moose (Jun 28, 2015)

Golders Green becoming Jewish? Fancy. When will they wake up to the Normanification of East Sussex?

And when will we stop churning out these racist losers?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 28, 2015)

Bonehill is to appear before Westminster Magistrates Court on Monday.  Not looking good for him.

http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/138491/joshua-bonehill-paine-charged-over-antisemitic-blog-post-0


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 28, 2015)

its going ahead, eddie stampton is organising it despite bonerhills claims. he has invited a jewish speaker which has pissed people off and has meant a loss of support. it will be under heavy manners from the start. stampton is a self-hating gay man who beat up and robbed a bloke he slept with as well as beating a woman half into a coma, and is a known grass. see this links for far right claims of stampton stitching them up in the comments: 

the various nazi cliques claim it is either a set-up or a waste time. despite inviting martin '1970s NF' webster (also gay which alienated many previous supporters because of it) last time when he got slagged ES hasnt learnt how to choose suitable speakers. C18 has been mark atkinson? really? an inarticulate stooge who did time when his racial comrades grassed on him or failed to support him.


----------



## summerothuggery (Jun 29, 2015)

Facebook event page is <a href="https://www.facebook.com/events/1605505026359940/">here</a>, if anyone's interested. UAF haven't given specific details yet. It looks like the boneheads are going to hold a static rally by the war memorial in Golders Green "at lunch time". I reckon we'll need to get there between eleven and twelve to stop them. The pigs will probably be there from dawn. I'll post again with more specific information when it comes.

EDIT: ah, it seems these forums don't like html.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bonehill is to appear before Westminster Magistrates Court on Monday.  Not looking good for him.
> 
> http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/138491/joshua-bonehill-paine-charged-over-antisemitic-blog-post-0





> One image showed the walls of Nazi concentration camp Auschwitz-Birkenau and a can of weed-killer.
> 
> It carried the words: “Liberate Golders Green: An anti-Jewification event. We’ve become complacent and allowed for weeds to grow in the cracks of London. It’s time to clear them out with round-up and liberate Golders Green for future generations of white people.
> 
> “Join us on July 4 for what promises to be an absolute gas!”





Also, has anyone marveled at someone called _Joshua_ being a Nazi prick? Small detail I know but...


----------



## tony.c (Jun 29, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Also, has anyone marveled at someone called _Joshua_ being a Nazi prick? Small detail I know but...


He was _Jewified._


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 29, 2015)

well I hope they all have a shit day out and some of them get a pasting


----------



## Cloo (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr Moose said:


> Golders Green becoming Jewish? Fancy. When will they wake up to the Normanification of East Sussex?
> 
> And when will we stop churning out these racist losers?


Yes, I do find it hilarious that they're complaining about this when Golders Green has been getting progressively _less_ Jewish for two decades now. They'd be more timely to complain about the Japanese population these days if they are so inclined. Or better still, not fucking bother. If there is a counter-demo, we'll aim to be there.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 29, 2015)

Cloo said:


> Yes, I do find it hilarious that they're complaining about this when Golders Green has been getting progressively _less_ Jewish for two decades now.



Really? I've had the impression that the Brent Cross end, towards the north circ, has been getting more and more frum over the last few years. Much less so west of the station.


----------



## Cloo (Jun 29, 2015)

I suppose that bit is (we do refer to that area as the_ shtetel_ at home)  - but the high street around the tube is notably less Jewish than it was when I was a kid.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 29, 2015)

And Temple Fortune is as it always was.

I'm not arguing that Jewification is a legitimate concern, of course; I'm looking forward to manning the barricades with Spymaster and a motley crew of becks and antifa.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> And Temple Fortune is as it always was.
> 
> I'm not arguing that Jewification is a legitimate concern, of course; I'm looking forward to manning the barricades with Spymaster and a motley crew of becks and antifa.


jewification? wtf are you doing adopting the language of the far right?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> jewification? wtf are you doing adopting the language of the far right?



Sometimes the inverted commas are implicit, Picksie.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Sometimes the inverted commas are implicit, Picksie.


most people manage to recognise pissing about with usernames makes them look stupid and immature.


----------



## cesare (Jun 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> most people manage to recognise pissing about with usernames makes them look stupid and immature.


I thought he'd developed a signature for his posts.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 29, 2015)

summerothuggery said:


> Facebook event page is <a href="https://www.facebook.com/events/1605505026359940/">here</a>, if anyone's interested. UAF haven't given specific details yet. It looks like the boneheads are going to hold a static rally by the war memorial in Golders Green "at lunch time". I reckon we'll need to get there between eleven and twelve to stop them. The pigs will probably be there from dawn. I'll post again with more specific information when it comes.



as this is your 1st post, wait till you hear from us okay?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

Update: Bonehill has been remanded into custody in the last half hour.  Trial on 13tth June at Southwark Crown Court


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 29, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1582735885325920/


----------



## summerothuggery (Jun 29, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> as this is your 1st post, wait till you hear from us okay?


M8


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

summerothuggery said:


> M8


which junction?


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2015)

We had a similar protest in Clapton a few months ago - it was supposed to be in Stamford Hill but the Nazis couldn't get there - about 20 of them guarded by about 200 police marched from Lea Bridge Roundabout to Clapton Station where they were shepherded onto a train (it's about 1/4 a mile walk)

Bonehill was sort of involved - except it wasn't on the date he announced and he wasn't there - it all came as a bit of a surprise as there was no announcements about it, I just ran into it as I went to the shops and a few hundred anti-fash had heard about it and were there in relative force -

it was all a bit pathetic really, you could hardly see the nazis behind their police protection.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 29, 2015)

marty21 said:


> We had a similar protest in Clapton a few months ago - it was supposed to be in Stamford Hill but the Nazis couldn't get there - about 20 of them guarded by about 200 police marched from Lea Bridge Roundabout to Clapton Station where they were shepherded onto a train *(it's about 1/4 a mile walk*)



Only 200m according to TfL. Not so much a march as a shamble really. A complete shamble.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

marty21 said:


> We had a similar protest in Clapton a few months ago - it was supposed to be in Stamford Hill but the Nazis couldn't get there - about 20 of them guarded by about 200 police marched from Lea Bridge Roundabout to Clapton Station where they were shepherded onto a train (it's about 1/4 a mile walk)
> 
> Bonehill was sort of involved - except it wasn't on the date he announced and he wasn't there - it all came as a bit of a surprise as there was no announcements about it, I just ran into it as I went to the shops and a few hundred anti-fash had heard about it and were there in relative force -
> 
> it was all a bit pathetic really, you could hardly see the nazis behind their police protection.


every time i see bonehill he looks like the beak has just said six months to him


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

I bet it is dawning on him tonight what a world of shit he is in.  He still has legal issues with Tescos and the girl he allegedly stalked by sending her pictures of Eva Braun.


----------



## Red Sky (Jun 29, 2015)

This isn't Bonehill's demo. It's Eddy Stampton's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> This isn't Bonehill's demo. It's Eddy Stampton's.


he always looks like he's been hit with a week-auld trout


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> This isn't Bonehill's demo. It's Eddy Stampton's.



it was originally Bonehills, but he passed it on to Eddie when he got himself banned from entering London.  He has since fallen out with Eddie accusing him of being a homosexual and having a homosexual relationship with a black fella. 

http://!!!joshuabonehill.net/2015/0...y-stampton-in-homosexual-romp-with-black-man/

I have broken the link so if you want to read it, take out the '!!!'


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 29, 2015)

Now that Boneheil is on remand, will he have time to write a book about his struggle?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Update: Bonehill has been remanded into custody in the last half hour.  Trial on 13tth June at Southwark Crown Court



13th July, you mean?


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> 13th July, you mean?



Indeed   I suspect a time machine would help him out right now mind


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2015)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Now that Boneheil is on remand, will he have time to write a book about his struggle?


mein krap or something similar


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

Not sure he will have time to write a book, what with avoiding all those people on the the far right that he has fucked off. 

Sounds pretty grim

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/doin...hat-looters-can-expect-in-prison-6434760.html


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> mein krap or something similar



_Mein Scheissenfotze Leben_


----------



## Fingers (Jun 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> mein krap or something similar



Mein Bone


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like the cops have moved it "away from Golders Green".

http://www.jewishnews.co.uk/breaking-news-police-bar-nazi-rally-from-taking-place-in-golders-green/

I guess this is similar to the Stamford Hill protest being relocated to Clapton.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 30, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Looks like the cops have moved it "away from Golders Green".
> http://www.jewishnews.co.uk/breaking-news-police-bar-nazi-rally-from-taking-place-in-golders-green/
> I guess this is similar to the Stamford Hill protest being relocated to Clapton.


It's been moved to Whitehall where they can entertain passing tourists.
http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/138555/neo-nazi-rally-golders-green-moved


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2015)

tony.c said:


> It's been moved to Whitehall where they can entertain passing tourists.
> http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/138555/neo-nazi-rally-golders-green-moved


the manager of the refectory will be disconsolate


----------



## summerothuggery (Jun 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Mein Bone


Ouch, mein bottom


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 30, 2015)

That's quite a significant distance compared to Stamford Hill to Clapton... looks like plod are losing patience with this sort of thing.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 30, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> mein krap or something similar


 
Judging by Bonehill's comments Stampton's would be Mine Camp, I'm Camp or Nein i'm Camp


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 30, 2015)

tony.c said:


> It's been moved to Whitehall where they can entertain passing tourists.
> http://www.thejc.com/news/uk-news/138555/neo-nazi-rally-golders-green-moved


 
Aaaaahhh... "Right in the heart of Zog" came Stamptons reply....


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 30, 2015)

on saturday EDL in sheffield, Infidullards in stockton on tees and nobjob nazis in whitehall. all those calls for unity on the far right are working then?


----------



## summerothuggery (Jun 30, 2015)

https://endzog.wordpress.naziscum.c...ders-protest-only-anti-protest-will-go-ahead/

They might still March in Golders Green.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 30, 2015)

summerothuggery said:


> They might still March in Golders Green.


Cool, the pigs will bust the boneheads, man.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Cool, the pigs will bust the boneheads, man.


hope springs eternal


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 1, 2015)

WTF

*I'm taking my Jewish kids to a vile neo-Nazi rally in London this weekend – because I want them to learn about free speech
*
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...them-to-learn-about-free-speech-10355630.html

Would love to see the kids' reaction to this news.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 1, 2015)

Modern Parents


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2015)

How many idiots do people think will turn up on this farce, its like the EDL coming to Sheffield again, UAF are pushing the protest as their last brand is flagging, meanwhile there has been a report here of a pensioner with no care left in her own excretions.


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2015)

> The real threat to British Jews comes from fundamentalists, not fascists. So showing up in our thousands to watch Hitler fans stomp around in their shiny boots and blinkers would have been like using a javelin to lance a boil.



he may be right there, also in Malmo in Sweden, most Jews have left.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> he may be right there, also in Malmo in Sweden, most Jews have left.


cos of the fundies?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> meanwhile there has been a report here of a pensioner with no care left in her own excretions.



I am somewhat struggling to work out what this has to do with facing down fascists on the streets.

perhaps you could explain the connection, however tenuous.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 1, 2015)

wrong thread ...


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2015)

I am saying priorities, my priority is those that cannot help themselves, not the big 'sexy' issues that most liberal types seem to descend on.


The UAF exist for themselves and to promote themselves,

imo, the way to weaken what is left of the far right is the IWCA approach.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am saying priorities, my priority is those that cannot help themselves, not the big 'sexy' issues that most liberal types seem to descend on.
> 
> 
> The UAF exist for themselves and to promote themselves,
> ...



Then good for you.  Maybe you are on the wrong thread in that case.  You carry on your patronising posts and faux concerns for (pick a 'trendy' subject at will)  and we will carry on opposing the far right.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am saying priorities, my priority is those that cannot help themselves, not the big 'sexy' issues that most liberal types seem to descend on.
> 
> 
> The UAF exist for themselves and to promote themselves,
> ...



I doubt many people on here who are opposing it have anything to do with the UAF. 

Are you under the illusion that those on here who are going along to oppose these clowns do not also campaign for better treatment for those who are being treated shabbily by our current Tory regime?

Because if that is the case you are clearly deluded.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am saying priorities, my priority is those that cannot help themselves, not the big 'sexy' issues that most liberal types seem to descend on.
> 
> 
> The UAF exist for themselves and to promote themselves,
> ...


do you care about only 1 thing?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> do you care about only 1 thing?


he doesn't. he doesn't care about anything. he just witters on about one or two things.


----------



## treelover (Jul 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I doubt many people on here who are opposing it have anything to do with the UAF.
> 
> Are you under the illusion that those on here who are going along to oppose these clowns do not also campaign for better treatment for those who are being treated shabbily by our current Tory regime?
> 
> Because if that is the case you are clearly deluded.




I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.

legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.
> 
> legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.


some people work, you know. my time is no longer my own. and i think it impertinent of you to demand everyone follow your chosen campaigns.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.
> 
> legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.



So can you give us a quota on how many should turn up for each particular concern?  can you list all the current concerns on a spreadsheet and post it online. Should keep you busy for a few weeks.

I have just searched for a thread started by you regarding these anti workfare meetings you have organised and unsurprisingly, I cannot find one.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.
> 
> legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.


i do both, do i get a gold star from you?

e2a - not with the shitehawk UAF, they can fuck right off


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.
> 
> legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.


do you go to anti fa things?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.
> 
> legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.



Can we put things in a bit more perspective?

About 50 anti-fascists turned out on the last antifa I went to (Clapton/Stamford Hill - the one that preceded the one this thread is about).

Since then I have been on a march with 250,000 other people against austerity.

I also went to a meeting about recruiting more people into my union at work, at which there were 3 of us.

How do these numbers compare to actual protests you have been to over say, the last month or two treelover ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> do you go to anti fa things?


i await his response with interest


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

By the way treelover

many who will be opposing the neo nazis also went here a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2015/jun/20/anti-austerity-demonstrations-live

Were you there or are you an armchair activist?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> By the way treelover
> 
> many who will be opposing the neo nazis also went here a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


the second word should i suggest begin with w.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 1, 2015)

Fingers said:


> By the way treelover
> 
> many who will be opposing the neo nazis also went here a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



AFAIK treelover doesn't live in London, but I am sure he will be along in a minute to let us know about the number of attendees at specific things he has been to locally, like the workfare one with the 10 people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> AFAIK treelover doesn't live in London, but I am sure he will be along in a minute to let us know about the number of attendees at specific things he has been to locally, like the workfare one with the 10 people.


perhaps he'll show us the register.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 1, 2015)

treelover said:


> I am talking about the many hundreds of anti's who attend these things, then next week 10 people turn up against a workfare project.
> 
> legitimate concerns about these camp followers, imo.



well to be honest the anti-austerity demos were big and a lot of recent antifash does have been small. this weekend against nobjob nazis, edl and infidels  may illustrate this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

red leader to treelover come in treelover


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 1, 2015)

red leader red leader ... he didn't make it!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> red leader red leader ... he didn't make it!


never mind, eh. it's turned out nice again


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> red leader red leader ... he didn't make it!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2015)

he'll hide and think it's gone away then come back with the same old shite til next time


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> he'll hide and think it's gone away then come back with the same old shite til next time


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

ddraig said:


> he'll hide and think it's gone away then come back with the same old shite til next time



This


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 1, 2015)

I expect treelover has had something else to attend to and will return to this conversation soon.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2015)

Edit: deleted on request. Fingers - please could you remove your quote/any reference to it?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 1, 2015)

Can you report back on this meeting please treelover - a brief run down on what was discussed and how many attended would be cool.


----------



## summerothuggery (Jul 1, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Cool, the pigs will bust the boneheads, man.



Quite


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 2, 2015)

Looks like treelover is back on here, so we can carry on with the conversation.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 2, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Looks like treelover is back on here, so we can carry on with the conversation.


yeh but it seems to be a conversation in which treelover is reluctant to take part


----------



## krink (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm for equal opps and therefore don't go to any demonstrations. Honest.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 4, 2015)

20 nobjob nazis totally surrounded by antifascists. 200 EDL sheffield so far.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 4, 2015)

just waiting on reports from stockton on teeside.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2015)

treelover please can you answer the responses to your wild claims and accusations?
thanks


----------



## tony.c (Jul 4, 2015)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/neo-nazi-london-protest---recap-6000063


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 4, 2015)

wow good use of the confederate flag, very relevant in today's economic climate. fuckwits.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 4, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> wow good use of the confederate flag, very relevant in today's economic climate. fuckwits.



Neo-nazi shitheadedness is big business in the US right, via the music aspect etc?

Maybe they were hoping to cash in somehow?


----------



## tony.c (Jul 4, 2015)

I think it was more a reference/support for the Charleston church killings.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 4, 2015)

Ah OK, that makes a kind of sense I suppose.


----------



## Red Sky (Jul 4, 2015)

Antifa write up  http://brightonantifascists.com/2015/07/04/mad-zogs-and-englishmen/


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 4, 2015)

Red Sky said:


> Antifa write up  http://brightonantifascists.com/2015/07/04/mad-zogs-and-englishmen/



Absolutely delightful! 

I've never been a huge fan of absolute free speech anyway but I'm revisiting my position.

When these tools can only muster 20 odd wankers to make complete arseholes of themselves, to an event that's been publicised for months, I say ..... MORE OF THIS PLEASE!

Waving a pork pie! 

Fucking priceless!


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 5, 2015)

stormfront desperately trying to claim 20 nobjob nazis who had their demo moved, surrounded by 100s of police for their own protection, who in turn were surrounded by hundreds of opponents, whose anti-semitic speeches were drowned out, and who had about an hour to stand about looking worried is some kind of victory. as victorious as hitler's last day in the bunker.
'The purpose today was not to demonstrate strength in numbers on the street (like the usual street march in a nationalist target area in the old days).' good job then.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Hipster Cop was there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Report from EDL News

http://edlnews.co.uk/2015/07/05/hundreds-turn-out-in-london-to-show-neo-nazis-the-door/


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 5, 2015)

at it apparently being mostly polish nazis.

does the edl have a position on "these foreigners coming over here and abusing our minorities"?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> at it apparently being mostly polish nazis.
> 
> does the edl have a position on "these foreigners coming over here and abusing our minorities"?



The EDL were not involved in this, though there were a number of them that have attended EDL rallies.  And yep, I would say 30% of them were polish and some wearing polish tshirts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> The EDL were not involved in this, though there were a number of them that have attended EDL rallies.  And yep, I would say 30% of them were polish and some wearing polish tshirts.


when there's 20 of them there i am not sure percentages are helpful. why not say '6 or 7' instead?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> when there's 20 of them there i am not sure percentages are helpful. why not say '6 or 7' instead?


that is about right


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Some video


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2015)

oh: am i the only person who noticed a) some cops had bodyworn cameras and b) these cameras pick up sound as well as images?


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> oh: am i the only person who noticed a) some cops had bodyworn cameras and b) these cameras pick up sound as well as images?



The cops I spoke to had no time for the assembly of the stiff armed brigade but yeah, wear big sunglasses and some head attire and do not say anything you would not say in front of a copper.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Some video




Haha that's brilliant.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2015)

spitfire said:


> Haha that's brilliant.



They were drowned out throughout every speech.  Then the loud hailer batteries packed in


----------



## Fingers (Jul 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> They were drowned out throughout every speech.  Then the loud hailer batteries packed in



Or should that be 'loud heiler'


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2015)

lol. Or maybe a not loud enough by half heiler.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 6, 2015)

Goebbels will be hitting max spin right about now at that sorry shower of the master race.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 14, 2015)

For the record, a severely broken Bonehill appeared before Southwark Crown Court today. He tried to represent himself with a bail application which did not work out too well for the lad as he has been remanded until 21st September.  Oh and he has spent some time in HMP Wandsworth growing a little beard.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jul 14, 2015)

a beard? creeping shariah! boner converts.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 15, 2015)

Things have got a bit worse for him.  He is not facing trial until December.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 16, 2015)

Bonehill got found guilty this afternoon. Sentencing tomorrow

Joshua Bonehill Paine found guilty of inciting racial hatred | EDL News


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Bonehill got found guilty this afternoon. Sentencing tomorrow
> 
> Joshua Bonehill Paine found guilty of inciting racial hatred | EDL News



Three years and four months.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2015)

Ouch


----------



## Fingers (Dec 17, 2015)

Ouch, looks like they have activated his suspended sentence. So by reckoning, he will be out in 17 months if he keeps his nose clean


----------



## tony.c (Dec 17, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Three years and four months.



Notorious racist Joshua Bonehill-Paine gets jailed after trying to organise anti-Jewish rally
Neo-Nazi jailed after posting 'vile' anti-Semitic images online


----------



## bimble (Dec 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've been here long enough to know we break links to far-right sites. so why haven't you broken the link?



How do you break a link ? Does that just mean making spaces in it when you write the link ?


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 17, 2015)

bimble said:


> How do you break a link ? Does that just mean making spaces in it when you write the link ?


Anything to prevent it from being a clickable link. Spaces are a good way to do this.


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 17, 2015)

Spaces are automatically filled in. You have to add something - ***** for example.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 17, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Spaces are automatically filled in. You have to add something - ***** for example.


Shit. I didn't know that


----------



## bimble (Dec 17, 2015)

ok thanks


----------

